# hows my haul for today?



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/w92XT.jpg

well.. it is for inventory for my store.. but.. STILL A HAUL!!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I didn't read the line in your post about store inventory and almost inhaled an entire puff of my cigar when I saw the picture...LOL


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

marcm15 said:


> i didn't read the line in your post about store inventory and almost inhaled an entire puff of my cigar when i saw the picture...lol


hahahhaahhah


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good, but that tower in the back looks like it needs some lovin'! :cowboyic9:


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

hows this?:

http://i.imgur.com/2jWCI.jpg


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a lotta more gooder!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Tease!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hope you sell it all. That a lot of cigars.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Uhaul!!:cowboyic9:


n00b said:


> hows this?:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2jWCI.jpg


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Excellent, so thats my weekends smokes sorted, whats for mid week lol


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Loving all the Fuente and AB! With your eyes closed you could grab any one and it would be a great cigar.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is a perfect thread!!


----------

